# اخوانى ماهو افضل جهاز تكييف فى السوق المصرى



## خالدرحومه (28 يوليو 2008)

اخوانى ماهو افضل جهاز تكييف فى السوق المصرى وسعره يعمل كام تقريبا


----------



## bayoumisoft (28 يونيو 2009)

وانا كمان عاوز اشترى تكييف ومحتار لكثرة الانواع فى مصر


يا ترى افضل نوع اية؟؟


----------



## moby (28 يونيو 2009)

كاريير n3...وقطع غياره متوفرة
والسعر 2.25 حصان من 4250 الى 4400 جنيه وأنت وشاطرتك..


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 أغسطس 2009)

*عاوز اعرف احسن جهاز تكييف اسبليت فى مصر*


----------



## ياسر زكريا (5 أغسطس 2009)

فية مكيفات ترين وفية مكيفات كاريير بس الترين ضمان خمس سنوات على الجهاز كامل وسعرة غالى شوية بس جهاز جامد واعطالة قليلة


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (5 أغسطس 2009)

النصيحة امانه ابعد عن كارير وانت فرحان


----------



## وسيم اللامي (5 أغسطس 2009)

ال جي نوعية كويسة ورخيصة واذا تدور غالي اخذ كاريير


----------



## moby (5 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد عدنان الشويكي قال:


> النصيحة امانه ابعد عن كارير وانت فرحان


 
ممكن توضح الأسباب....
وشكرا


----------



## aibak217 (11 مارس 2010)

طبعا بدون منافس جهاز شارب تبريد قوى وخاصية تنقية الهواء وضمان حقيقى وناس بتيجى تعمل صيانة دورية لجهاز .... نصيحة اشترى جهاز تكييف شارب


----------



## ماهر المعلم (26 فبراير 2011)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ماهر المعلم (26 فبراير 2011)

لجميع الاخوان ارجوا واريد ان اعلم الأسعار عن تكييف الهواءواذا كان حد عنده فكرة ونوع التكييف ؟


----------

